# Moving tips



## hyperkoule (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello, in few days (2 weeks) im moving from Czech Republic to Nederland.

I have been already working there by temporary agency and now im also going to work there by temporary agency but paid a little bit better. 

Im going to buy a car at my country so i can take my stuff with me, not too much and used cheap car. Do i have to registrate my car immediately after arrive or do i have few months to do? Where and how much does it cost?

Another think. Im moving there alone but later will come my Wife and kid. Like 5 months later. So in meaning time i will be probably live at some B&B pension. I found one at Eindhoven for 500eu month. Is much, but i cant find anything cheaper. Rent a room cost around 300eu + and you have to pay agency so for 5 months it almost worth same as that pension with different i dont have pay to much at one time so i can save budget for what i will need later. Then i will be looking for house or apartment.

Its possible to get cheaper living somewhere around Eindhoven...ill be working at Eersel. Im not social addicted so i can live in middle of nowhere.

Thank you for any info.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

In any country you have to register/insure your car locally (although not all do it) after you plan to stay (otherwise your just a visitor). If you stay in a suburban area rooms will be cheaper (300€ incl utilities) but make sure there is no easy commute to Eindhoven(as a student town that's what people look for).


----------

